# Our dad



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Who needs expensive climbing frames when you've got our dad.... :biggrin:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

haha lovely bless them little bundles of mischeif.....


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are very cute babies!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww bless them, they are so cute, we need more pictures !!!,,:thumbup1:_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol the partner was giving them piggy backs round the room the other day! :lol:

the things we do for our kits!! :001_huh: :001_huh: :cornut: 

gorgeous k,its!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

they are gorgeous


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwwwww these are so adorable!
very jealous hehe!
and he makes a great climbing frame lol!
i love them!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pictures and brave kitten to tackle the feet


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures love the bicolour


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

i thought i had posted on here they look like they are having a great time which one was brave enough to dangle between your feet lol


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

The one dangling is ollie.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous babies how old are they? 

Viv xx


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

they range between 5-6 weeks.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

hahaha awwwww i remember laying down for our kittens to play, they loved it!! my legs and feet stung for ages after though lol


----------

